# Are the 2011 Tri Bikes shipped out yet, or are they on back order?



## Nick09 (Aug 1, 2009)

Just wondering. I ordered a 2011 B14 right after Thanksgiving. The guy at my LBS said that they wouldn't get their shipment of 2011's in until January, but I walked into the store, and there was what looked like a bunch of 2011's hanging. Is there a difference between road bike and Tri bike delivery? The guy told me he contacted Felt and found one for me and that it shipped (was supposed to be here last week, but failed to show), but I'm kind of weary of that with all I'm hearing about back orders... I've been off of a bike since Thanksgiving. It is absolutely killing me...:mad2:


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that the 2011 tri bikes (except the DA) started shipping in July. 

But from what I understand, demand is crazy for tri bikes right now.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Nick09 said:


> Just wondering. I ordered a 2011 B14 right after Thanksgiving. The guy at my LBS said that they wouldn't get their shipment of 2011's in until January, but I walked into the store, and there was what looked like a bunch of 2011's hanging. Is there a difference between road bike and Tri bike delivery? The guy told me he contacted Felt and found one for me and that it shipped (was supposed to be here last week, but failed to show), but I'm kind of weary of that with all I'm hearing about back orders... I've been off of a bike since Thanksgiving. It is absolutely killing me...:mad2:


Lou nailed it. Shipments of 2011 started this summer. Often times during model year start up demand is far higher than production capacity. We start to "catch up" in the winter once the snow starts and sales slow down to a manageable level. This year the performance/value ratio is so high on our models from $1999 to $5000 we've struggled to build inventory for "at once" orders. Most of the incomming shipments are going to consumers who placed orders in August/September. A order placed at the end of November is filled once previous orders for the exact same SKU that is reported sold by the dealer is filled.

Orders placed "for stock" are given lower priority by our sales team, so your order should jump ahead of those placed by dealers for general inventory requirements.

Thank you for your patience, if you'd like additional insight on delivery, feel free to give me the model, size, shop name, and person you spoke with there and I'll see if I can provide an update.

Yours truly,
-SD


----------



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

I ordered a B14 the weekend after turkey day. LBS originally thought delivery would be third week in December. Some luck or magic and it was in the store in 1 week. 

Hope you get yours soon, awesome bike.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

67fb said:


> I ordered a B14 the weekend after turkey day. LBS originally thought delivery would be third week in December. Some luck or magic and it was in the store in 1 week.
> 
> Hope you get yours soon, awesome bike.


Congrats, I am guessing you didn't buy a 54 or 56cm size? It is always our hope that orders can be filled when placed in season and that the only lag in delivery is time spent on the UPS truck.

Enjoy,
-SD


----------



## Biker Dude (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi Super Dave,

I'm probably going to order an AR5 this spring. How much time should I allow for so that I have it in hand by the time April/May rolls around. I'm in NYC if that makes a difference.

Maybe I should wait until July and get a 2012!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Biker Dude said:


> Hi Super Dave,
> 
> I'm probably going to order an AR5 this spring. How much time should I allow for so that I have it in hand by the time April/May rolls around. I'm in NYC if that makes a difference.
> 
> Maybe I should wait until July and get a 2012!


I cannot predict the future in terms of sales vs. incomming deliveres. You should be able to find an AR in stock at a Felt Dealer so there should be no wait at all. Currently the AR5 is in stock at our warehouse in all sizes except 51cm:

AR Series	51	54	56	58	61
AR 1	A	A	A	A	SOLD OUT
AR 3	A	A	A	A	A
AR 4	n/a	A	A	A	n/a
AR 5	n/a	A	A	A	A

If you ordered it today (Wednesday Dec 22nd) we should be able to ship it out so it arrives to your dealer before New Year's depending of course on your retailers' holiday schedule and assembly timeline. If you need a 51cm, we can try to find a NYC retailer with one in stock in your area or earmark the next shipment so you get one. If you wait until May to place your order it is possible we will be sold out of some sizes and you'll have to wait until 2012.

Prices are likely to go up in 2012 with a few major manufacturers already raising their 2011 prices due to exchange rate fluctuations and the plummeting value of the USD. Raw material increases are also puting a pinch on carbon fiber and steel products.

Good luck, and let me know if you need help with the search.

-SD


----------



## Biker Dude (Sep 13, 2010)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> I cannot predict the future in terms of sales vs. incomming deliveres. You should be able to find an AR in stock at a Felt Dealer so there should be no wait at all. Currently the AR5 is in stock at our warehouse in all sizes except 51cm:
> 
> AR Series	51	54	56	58	61
> AR 1	A	A	A	A	SOLD OUT
> ...


Wonder if I'll fall into the same trap as buying a new TV. I could buy this years model, but next years is 300x better! :mad2:


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Biker Dude said:


> Wonder if I'll fall into the same trap as buying a new TV. I could buy this years model, but next years is 300x better! :mad2:


Sorry, that wasn't the intent of my message. I'm not trying to pull on the plaid jacket and play used car salesman.

The bike you are interested in is in stock now. The road models have more retailers that stock them throughout the selling season vs. the triathlon models that seem to have a greater difficulty with availability. I trust you'll have no trouble finding one at a dealer now or later this spring, however history indicates that at some point the production of the current model year will stop and sales will be left to inventory on hand. It is possible that the bicycle for 2011 will be sold out in your area by May and Felt will have no incomming orders by that point in the season.

Waiting for 2012 is a gamble if you want to stay with the same price. Certainly May delivery of a 2012 AR5 is impossible.

Regards,
-SD

-SD


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

I love my AR5, very good bike!


----------



## Nick09 (Aug 1, 2009)

That is a very nice bike 95zpr. Good News. Picking my bike up tomorrow! Can't wait. Will post pictures when I get a chance. Thanks once again to Superdave. Nice to know Felt cares about their customers!


----------



## Biker Dude (Sep 13, 2010)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Sorry, that wasn't the intent of my message. I'm not trying to pull on the plaid jacket and play used car salesman.
> 
> The bike you are interested in is in stock now. The road models have more retailers that stock them throughout the selling season vs. the triathlon models that seem to have a greater difficulty with availability. I trust you'll have no trouble finding one at a dealer now or later this spring, however history indicates that at some point the production of the current model year will stop and sales will be left to inventory on hand. It is possible that the bicycle for 2011 will be sold out in your area by May and Felt will have no incomming orders by that point in the season.
> 
> ...


Hi Super Dave,

I wasn't saying that at all, although I'm sure a plaid jacket for you will be quite spiffy :thumbsup: . I'm always looking for the latest and greatest and know that after getting a 2011 bike, I'll look longingly at the 2012, then the 2013 etc. etc. etc. I think there was a Bicycling Magazine article this year on how to not, not buy a bike i.e. it's too easy to keep looking and never bite the bullet.

2011 here I come.


----------



## Biker Dude (Sep 13, 2010)

95zpro said:


> I love my AR5, very good bike!


Sexy. What year?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Nick09 said:


> That is a very nice bike 95zpr. Good News. Picking my bike up tomorrow! Can't wait. Will post pictures when I get a chance. Thanks once again to Superdave. Nice to know Felt cares about their customers!



Thanks goes to your dealer and our sales department. I just get to lurk on internet forums and take credit for their hard work.

Enjoy and happy holidays,

-SD


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

Biker Dude said:


> Sexy. What year?


It's a 2010; my wife suprised me and had my lbs put a Dura-Ace crankset and derailleurs/shifters on it for Christmas after hearing me talk about upgrading it in the future! Now just waiting for the weather to break so I can get out and enjoy it instead of riding on the trainer. 
Thinking about get a F-1 frameset and building something for the upcoming season though...: devil:


----------

